# Farrier school.....?



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 22, 2018)

So I've got the basic concept for how to trim. But I want to be able to be my own farrier for my horse. The prices around me are outrageous and anyone who is priced reasonable is booked solid or doesn't call back. What's a girl to do!? Going away to school is not an option as I am a stay at home mom of three with a hobby farm to manage. 

Open to suggestions and helpful tips!

YouTube farrier tutorial vids have been my best friend but that takes up A LOT of data on my phone.......


----------



## Baymule (Jun 22, 2018)

Study barefoot trim. It mimics the natural wear on the horses hoof. There are sites that have lots of pictures and wont take up data as much as videos. 

http://www.ironfreehoof.com/

https://www.thehorseshoof.com/trimmingbasics.html

http://thenaturallyhealthyhorse.com/natural-trimming-series-sole/

http://www.hoofrehab.com/


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 22, 2018)

And, maybe a couple times a year get a good farrier out to check and give pointers.  Back in the day I could tack thrown shoe back on or trim a barefoot horse.  Get good tools and keep sharp.  I never had the confidence or backside to actually shoe.  But, if yours go barefoot you can do ok.
Do


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 22, 2018)

I just have the one gal for now. She is a 12 yr old sorrel mare. I don't see any evidence of her having had shoes. Not to say she never has but that her hooves have grown out any holes that may have been there. I definitely want to keep her barefoot. But I have to walk her down the road to get to the trails around here. Is that ok? I don't get to ride much. I have a Mustad knife and Tough1 rasp and nippers. Still need a hoof stand but I can deal without til Christmas. And need to get a set of the chaps. I've got a couple that did their own for years supposed to come by tomorrow to help walk me through it. And the vet is going to check her hooves on Friday..... But I think it's a great suggestion to have a pro come check behind my work. If I can find one that will get back to me I'll have them do that.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 22, 2018)

Oh! Thank you for the links!!!!!


----------



## Simpleterrier (Jun 23, 2018)

My dad was a farrier. It was his paid hobby. We did mostly horses and donkeys that the big guys didn't want to do because there wasn't 10 or more at one place. We would goand do one or two on a Saturday morning. Alot of times it depends on the diet of the horse mine haven't been done in 3 years and their feet are great. But they are grass or hay only. U can ride a horse on the road and not worry about it's feet unless it has been founderd. I have road for hrs multiple times a week and haven't had trouble.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 23, 2018)

Simpleterrier said:


> My dad was a farrier. It was his paid hobby. We did mostly horses and donkeys that the big guys didn't want to do because there wasn't 10 or more at one place. We would goand do one or two on a Saturday morning. Alot of times it depends on the diet of the horse mine haven't been done in 3 years and their feet are great. But they are grass or hay only. U can ride a horse on the road and not worry about it's feet unless it has been founderd. I have road for hrs multiple times a week and haven't had trouble.


That is super encouraging!!!


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 23, 2018)

Ok so an update on Rose and her feet.... We brought her heals to where they should be. My friend agreed with me that her hooves have been neglected and she was turned out in terrible pasture. We didn't mess with length much. Just a light trim to clean up a couple spots that were starting to blow out. Worked on bringing up her bars. They were almost as long as her frog. Her feet were very open and her heels were long so our main focus was alleviating some of the pressure on her pad. Her best looking hoof was her right flank. Although there is a crack in that one that I will have to address once we get her corrective trimming completed. We picked, scrubbed, trimmed and rasped then we went back and brushed in the koppertox. She had a smile when it was all said and done. All in all we have her started on the right path.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 25, 2018)

it will only get better from here.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> it will only get better from here.


She got a bona fide bath today! With horse shampoo and some detailed to tame those unruly knots! You could tell she felt like a million bucks already!


----------

